# Portable HID light



## Tempora (Jun 18, 2007)

I am looking for a portable HID light over 1000 lumens. I was interseted in LumenTek but it is not available http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qr4iJPnti1A&mode=related&search=

I can only think of Microfire.
What do you think?


----------



## NAW (Jun 18, 2007)

Boxer 24W HID


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 19, 2007)

Tempora said:


> I am looking for a portable HID light over 1000 lumens. I was interseted in LumenTek but it is not available http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qr4iJPnti1A&mode=related&search=
> 
> I can only think of Microfire.
> What do you think?




How small to you want it?
The N30 is 30 watts and uses a 3200 lumen 35 watt 4200K HID bulb.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/156617

You could wait for one of these.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/151890

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Tempora (Jun 21, 2007)

I would prefer the Amondotech but it seems quite bulky. I would be interested in a comparison of its size with other HIDs such as the Boxer 24W.


----------



## Cigarman (Jun 21, 2007)

Having just acquired my N30 yesterday I can say its not that bulky. It seems like 1/2 the size of a Vector Power on Board HID from sams club. Its also 1/3 the weight after walking down the road with it last night. No its not a pocket light if thats what you are looking for, just a small comfy light at 1/2 the price of some more expensive lights. I'm sure a small strap could be made for even easier carrying if its that much trouble.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Jun 21, 2007)

> I would prefer the Amondotech but it seems quite bulky. I would be interested in a comparison of its size with other HIDs such as the Boxer 24W.


The bulkiness of the Amondotech is not nearly as bad as I expected. If you're trying to take the light backpacking or something, then it's probably not a wise choice. However, the light is not excessively heavy or difficult to handle by any means, and it's about as portable as a typical 6V lantern, much more portably than a bulky SLA light of any kind.

I also can't stress enough how much I like the 4200K lamp -- I prefer the color to both my incandescents (warmer, <3200K) and my LED arrays (cooler, >5000K). Most of the other HIDs I've seen, in addition to being much more expensive, come with 6000K lamps.


----------



## LowTEC (Jun 23, 2007)

NAW said:


> Boxer 24W HID


^ +1 Which other light with that much lumen and still able to fit in a jacket pocket? Not many :twothumbs


----------



## f22shift (Jun 23, 2007)

would the boxer 10w be a bad value? meaning, is it worth spending for the 24w up front? power for dollar.


with hid's, is it bad to use it on and off? bad for the hid bulb life.. 
or should run it for at least a minimum time..


----------



## David_G (Jun 23, 2007)

I can only talk from HID flashlights from Microfire and Brightstar. The ballast is able to withstand the hot restarts but the bulbs live will shortened when switched on and of very fast. The Brighstar 24 W HID needs about 2 minutes, Microfire says 10 seconds for the Terminator 10W HID and the the other Warrior lights

David


----------



## BVH (Jun 23, 2007)

This may not apply to all HID lamps but the 300 Watt GE Marc 300 EZS instruction sheet that comes with each lamp, is very explicit in saying that the lamp must be lit for a minimum of 3 minutes. If not done, significant lamp life will be lost and lamp damage will occur.


----------



## chakrawal (Jul 19, 2007)

Microfire K2000R


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 20, 2007)

David_G said:


> I can only talk from HID flashlights from Microfire and Brightstar. The ballast is able to withstand the hot restarts but the bulbs live will shortened when switched on and of very fast. The Brighstar 24 W HID needs about 2 minutes, Microfire says 10 seconds for the Terminator 10W HID and the the other Warrior lights
> 
> David


Where I can get the Microfire HIDs?


----------



## john2551 (Jul 20, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Where I can get the Microfire HIDs?


 
http://www.opticshq.com/page/Optics/CTGY/Surefire-HID


----------



## Norm (Jul 20, 2007)

The 24 Watt WE boxer is a stunning light, compact and very usable size, it would easily fit in a coat pocket.
Norm


----------



## Illum (Jul 20, 2007)

Cigarman, 2xTrinity,LowTEC, David_G...

is there this new style of beamshot avatars?


----------



## LowTEC (Jul 20, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> Cigarman, 2xTrinity,LowTEC, David_G...
> 
> is there this new style of beamshot avatars?



:laughing: And mine was from my Boxer 24W :nana:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 20, 2007)

Another one to look for is one of Mac's 10W Elephant HIDs.


----------

